# Nursery Project



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good!

I did a similar renovation to our spare bedroom earlier this year.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 18, 2012)

I like it! It’s cozy and comfortable.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks! Now onto the next project when I figure out what it is.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely work on your trim and crown! Don't stop now! You need some lovely art for the walls.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Artwork coming soon. Going to put up some floating shelves on the bare wall too. Also need to get some curtains.


----------



## GARConst11 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow! Looks great, especially the trim! It is amazing how just a couple fixes can totally change a room! You did great! So whats the next project? :thumbsup:


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks GARConst11! Next project that I'm going to DIY is my office. Put up some chair rails, billy bookcase from Ikea built-in look, mouldings, fresh paint..

Have to redo front porch and wooden steps, but going to hire contractors for that.


----------

